# can't open CWM Recovery



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

For the past few days, I have not for the life of me been able to boot into clockworkmod, I have twice sbfed, rooted , bootstrapped, flashed clockwork, nandroid restored, and then later couldn't get in from power off. Do I have to rebootstrap once I upgrade from stock GB to Gummy 1.0.0? That's the only thing I can think of that would be wrong


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

After following the advice u were given in the gummy thread if u still can't get into recovery then try to place this .zip http://db.tt/mV9tdbvn in the pre install/recovery folder and rename it to recovery.zip and see if that works for you. This is the latest RZ recovery and is pretty slick.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## funkyfinger (May 12, 2012)

When you get to gummy you need to use rom manager and flash the 2nd init clockworkmod.

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk 2


----------

